# Boxcar done



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I got the bulk of my Bachmann Boxcar complete with the exception of adding a little more detail to the inside and outside. The car was repainted, weather a little and I redid the inside so I can run with the doors open. I wanted to keep it simple and rustic. Now I just need to redo my Bachmann logging caboose and the Big John (when it comes in)


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice. Now where did they put the rest of the train? Looks like an accident ready to happen. Later RJD


----------

